# My Paru trio has landed



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I just got these in today....


Frog #1



Frog #2



Frog #3


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thats awesome.... are they sexed? congratulations


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful frogs James!


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

sweet frogs man!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Great looking frogs. Congrats!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I'm the only hobbyist that thinks they, for the most part, look like mud with the occasional spec of color.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

FTS please?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

MD_Frogger said:


> I think I'm the only hobbyist that thinks they, for the most part, *look like mud * with the occasional spec of color.


Also a frog that deserves representation in the hobby...(I do agree with the above boldface)

JBear


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

What's wrong with mud? I like mud. Mud is fun. And muddy.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha oh Ali, too funny.. 

Glad to see everyone is doing well James!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FTS please?


Once I get the tank finished I will get a picture of it posted. This one won't be like the last few I have built in that it is pretty standard build....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## pafrogguy (May 8, 2013)

They are pretty dang nice!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

MD_Frogger said:


> I think I'm the only hobbyist that thinks they, for the most part, look like mud with the occasional spec of color.


Nope, I'm with you... I'd still love to have them if someone was giving them to me or selling them real cheap(Ya right ). I kinda like the ones that get the bluish spotting but not all of them do, I don't think.

I don't like most of the colors/patterns of the histo/slyvatica morphs in the USA hobby all that much, but there are others out there I do like. Bulls-eye are cool ...but pretty hard to find (and outta my price range). Basically I go for green, blue, red, white, black, purple...more then the other colors. There are exceptions though.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok I think Ali was being sarcastic and taking the words of a well known antagonist and wasn't literally saying he thinks they are muddy.. Right Ali?!

Those who have seen multiple Paru in person can attest that there is nothing muddy about them, aside from a few pictures of individuals that the aforementioned antagonist has posted.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I think they are unique and interesting. After reading everything there is out there on the net about them I knew I had to work with them...Once they get in their permanent home I will hopefully get some better pictures to show their colors.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Azurel said:


> I think they are unique and interesting. After reading everything there is out there on the net about them I knew I had to work with them...Once they get in their permanent home I will hopefully get some better pictures to show their colors.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Don't get me wrong, I'm glad they are in the hobby, and I wish everyone the best of luck with them. I'd keep them...they just aren't at the top of my list...at least not that morph. I'm all for diversity and more (Legal) species/morphs in the hobby, even if it isn't something on the top of my list. 

When we are overrun with Paru I can re-home the unwanted if needed, free of charge!


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I really like the one with greenish legs. My question is where are all the red ones? It seems like everyone gets the brown yellow. Also if you end up with all females I have a male I can trade, let me know.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm glad they are in the hobby, and I wish everyone the best of luck with them. I'd keep them...they just aren't at the top of my list...at least not that morph. I'm all for diversity and more (Legal) species/morphs in the hobby, even if it isn't something on the top of my list.
> 
> When we are overrun with Paru I can re-home the unwanted if needed, free of charge!


No worries I understand where your coming from.... I am the same way with benedicta.... Not sure why but they just don't do anything for me... They are beatiful but just don't hit me there.... It's all personal and neither one is wrong....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Azurel said:


> No worries I understand where your coming from.... I am the same way with benedicta.... Not sure why but they just don't do anything for me... They are beatiful but just don't hit me there.... It's all personal and neither one is wrong....


Uh whoa buddy...Benedicta is a whole other story don't be dissing my boys...Check yo self before you wreck yo self


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I guess I should have prefaced my statement by saying I have never actually seen these guys in person. It's just from most of the pictures I've seen they tend to be a more muted brown with some coloration. If I could cherry pick from everyone's cltutches, such as that vivid red one you produced Chris, I would certainly love to work with them. I am all about the particular frog I'm acquiring and not necessarily species or morph in general. For example, I love Golfito but Quepos and Baru do nothing for me. As in life outside this little world of ours to each their own.


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

I saw Paru in person and was very impressed. Their color is nice - subtle, not like an Azureus but still amazing - and I love their "awareness" and bulldog build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice looking frogs James ... congrats!

I'm surprised a certain someone isn't begging you for some. 
"I'm next James"! Lol


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

They are a really cool frog, very aware / alert. Mine are always at the front of the viv and not the least bit skiddish , except for one . Its funny how some people see them some can be alittle drab and that brings something up. My fiancee called them the poop frogs when we first got them, but have grown on her since. Maybe cause I pushed her head in there viv and let them hop on her nose until she apologized, haha just kidding. But they are very cool and cant wait to see how some of there offspring morph out with so much varriation, ita deffinetly going to be exciting.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Dworon1 said:


> I saw Paru in person and was very impressed. Their color is nice - subtle, not like an Azureus but still amazing - and I love their "awareness" and bulldog build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put a group of Azureus on display and put a group of most of the rarer frogs in another display right next to it and 9 times out of 10 the common person will ooh and aah over the Azureus. I wasn't around back then, but have heard many stories of how Azureus was the IT frog in the infancy of this hobby and they are still gorgeous! One day I will keep a group, lol.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

It's quite obvious that the person that bred these frogs put animals from quadrant 1 and quadrant 3 together with NO regard as to chromatic disposition nor allele preference, I am truly deeply disturbed. That last statement has nothing to do with the frogs in question but I would submit would the breeder of said frogs certainly has a knack for producing nice egg feeders....an oophagist if you will...dare I say an oopha whisperer. Remember James 40 gallons or better for these larger egg feeders, what are we calling these folks F1's?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

There is an Oopaga Whisperer?? Huh? 

Copy cat

These from LuciFrye James? [slap back to Mark's subtle comments]

So they are F1, look to be 3 mo old no? Monitor the first one as it may be the picture or the angle but the back look angulated/shorted which is a 'thing' with obligates sometimes [suspect nutrients/ calcium]

Who they from?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Pay attention Shawn......oh lord, those are from Chris Tuckinrim8...which by the way is the strangest last name I have ever seen, native American perhaps?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> Pay attention Shawn......oh lord, those are from Chris Tuckinrim8...which by the way is the strangest last name I have ever seen, native American perhaps?


Mark speaks the truth.....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

markpulawski said:


> It's quite obvious that the person that bred these frogs put animals from quadrant 1 and quadrant 3 together with NO regard as to chromatic disposition nor allele preference, I am truly deeply disturbed. That last statement has nothing to do with the frogs in question but I would submit would the breeder of said frogs certainly has a knack for producing nice egg feeders....an oophagist if you will...dare I say an oopha whisperer. Remember James 40 gallons or better for these larger egg feeders, what are we calling these folks F1's?


Is this relevant to these frogs? Sounded like from the wikiri page these things were all mixed together in the same territory?

I have not researched these extensively...at least not lately, and I'm unsure what the quadrant 1 and 3 stuff is...Is there a map of this stuff somewhere I've missed? ...There are many many people way better informed then me on this frog so feel free to school me, I'm just throwing this out there...
(Use your google translator if you cant read it )
Noticias de Wikiri S.A.: Insight into the natural variation of frogs of the "Paru morph" Oophaga sylvatica (Anura: Dendrobatidae)

Noticias de Wikiri S.A.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Is this relevant to these frogs? Sounded like from the wikiri page these things were all mixed together in the same territory?
> 
> I have not researched these extensively...at least not lately, and I'm unsure what the quadrant 1 and 3 stuff is...Is there a map of this stuff somewhere I've missed? ...There are many many people way better informed then me on this frog so feel free to school me, I'm just throwing this out there...
> (Use your google translator if you cant read it )
> ...


It wasn't a serious comment Dave.... It was a comment based on the attitude and debate of a person on a differant forum on how these should be bred or NOT bred.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm a San Lorenzo man myself, but the Paru are _amazing_! I'd love to see more pics.

D


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Azurel said:


> It wasn't a serious comment Dave.... It was a comment based on the attitude and debate of a person on a differant forum on how these should be bred or NOT bred.


Oh ok I missed the sarcasm (how unlike me, (seriously)). As for the stuff on the other forum, I think I read at least part of that thread awhile back. I'll have to review it again. As for the Drama, I'm Switzerland 

So at least as far as Paru from Wikiri are concerned is the general consensus so far, that we can breed them all together?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> So at least as far as Paru from Wikiri are concerned is the general consensus so far, that we can breed them all together?


That's what it seems like.

D


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> There is an Oopaga Whisperer?? Huh?
> 
> Copy cat
> 
> ...


They came out of the water 17 weeks ago, so they are a bit over four months old. Here is a pic before shipping them out


----------

